# Fishing Bay Bridge this morning



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Went out with some friends this morning to do some fishing around the bay bridge. We started fishing in the small creeks around the severn river. We found a nice point that was holding a bunch of rockfish. We caught a bunch of dinks on storm lures. (Those things are excellent! Can't say enough about em!) I ended up pulling a decent 19" rock in and it went to the livewell. I changed poles and went to a larger 5" menhadden wildeye and on my third cast with it got a nice big hit. Pulled her in to see a nice looking 26" rockfish. Probably went around 5 lbs or so. After the bite turned off we headed out to jig the pylons and ended up seeing birds chasing what we thought was baitfish. We swung around to see and they were actually chasing rockfish that were breaking the surface. A boat was putting out a chum slick and was attracting them to the surface. We threw everything at em and couldn't get em to bite. Some guy with a flyrod was out there and he was able to get a few dinks but that was about all we saw caught. We headed back to the channels frustrated and tried again but to no avail. Called it a day. The captain never was able to get into fish because he was busy with manuvering the boat so much but he was rewarded with some rockfish for the dinner table tonight. It was a pleasure fishing with you again Catman and Triggerfish. Till next time....Tight Lines!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

It was a pleasure fishing with you and Trigger again. Next time we'll start a little earlier and catch the whole tide up in the creeks.
Thanks for the fish Jason and thanks for the great subs Trigger. Maybe next time one of you guys can do the driving and I'll fish a little more. Just kidding. I get a lot of pleasure watching you guys real them in. 

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I got no problem watching the controls while the capt gets him some action. Anytime just let me know.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

How about when there is a little chill in the air and the water is down a few degrees,that we troll for the Biggins and we can do the creek thing again. Thanks for a great day on the water,nice company, you to Jason. next time I bring a lighter rod and Capt. you to will be fishing, I will help with the boat. TRIGGER


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Here is a pic*

That catman graciously took being that I forgot my camera back in the car. Look at the difference between the 19" and the 26" striper. Makes the 19 look like a dink. Oh yeah that is my serious face for the camera! 
lol


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The other guy on the boat is Triggerfish. Trigger caught a bunch of rock just short of keeping. He even caught a few trolling off the back while we were just messing around. Thanks again for the fish Jason, they made great table fare. I baked the big one stuffed with oyster dressing. Talk about some good eating. 

Catman.


----------

